# the final chapter



## patient man (Feb 14, 2010)

After a long haul (jan 2006) we have finally had our medicals and have been given the all clear, paid for our visas and are now all waiting for the passports to be called for, so hopefully fingers (and everything else possible )crossed we should have our visas in roughly 6/8 weeks. If we are lucky we may well catch the back end of a Canadian summer, if not we will land to take part in the Canadian winter, but as the kids have said it doesnt matter, they will be where they want to be in beautiful Canada Which they fell in love with during a 6 week touring holiday/recce at the start of our journey. 
So heres to a new chapter of our family life.:clap2:


----------



## Gotocanada (Feb 25, 2010)

You are very lucky. I hope your new adventure is fantastic for you and your family! I'm sure you will love living in Canada.


----------



## MandyB (Jan 14, 2010)

*Congratulations*



patient man said:


> After a long haul (jan 2006) we have finally had our medicals and have been given the all clear, paid for our visas and are now all waiting for the passports to be called for, so hopefully fingers (and everything else possible )crossed we should have our visas in roughly 6/8 weeks. If we are lucky we may well catch the back end of a Canadian summer, if not we will land to take part in the Canadian winter, but as the kids have said it doesnt matter, they will be where they want to be in beautiful Canada Which they fell in love with during a 6 week touring holiday/recce at the start of our journey.
> So heres to a new chapter of our family life.:clap2:


Hope everything goes well - you will all need to adjust to a new way of life but we found if you embrace it - it is a really good life. Which part of Canada are you headed for?


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

Best of luck!


----------



## patient man (Feb 14, 2010)

MandyB said:


> Hope everything goes well - you will all need to adjust to a new way of life but we found if you embrace it - it is a really good life. Which part of Canada are you headed for?


Looking to land in Ontario , i have a sister who will guide me threw the red tape and then possibly a move to Alberta but we will see what happens when we land.


----------



## annalynne (Apr 30, 2010)

Awww! Congrats + Welcome! <3


----------



## TheWesties59 (Mar 29, 2010)

Congratulations 

You have our best wishes and prayers for a smooth move West, to where our family thinks of home and we are desperate to be!

When did you submit your paperwork before medicals?? Just would love a rough idea as ours was in November and may give us hope.

All I can say is you lucky, lucky dog!


----------



## patient man (Feb 14, 2010)

We had a long wait we applied back in Jan 2006 and for some reason the meds were missed , the so called legal advisors never passed on crucial information, and our file was archived when the so called expert left the firm , managed to get it reinstated via cic then things started to move fast so we are waiting for our passports to be called for and then we are sprinting to the finish line but as the saying gos everything happens for a reason and all good things come to those who wait.


----------



## WhiteRose (Nov 27, 2008)

Congratulations and good luck for the future,


----------

